# anyone know where to buy rocks or caves from?



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

i work at petsmart an the only one that knows alot about cichlids.. anyway they dont have anything that i like for caves an stuff like that an i looked at other places an havent really seen much does anyone know of a good site to buy stuff from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

For rocks you can try local rivers, beaches, landscaper supply businesses/garden centers, etc.

The only place I know of to buy rocks online is a website that sells Texas Holey Rocks and their website is http://www.txholeyrocks.com/home/ and an article about that kind of rock: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/tx_holey_rock.php

It's also known as honey comb limestone.

Really though, short of making DIY rocks using styrofoam and stuff, I would just get real rocks. They are more natural, VERY cheap (sometimes free if you go to a stream, river, or beach) and generally safe (there is a small amount that are toxic, but 99% of rocks you'd find in a river, stream, or beach are safe).

Hope that helps...
~Ed


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Also a lot of people use clay pots and pvc pipe.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you an yes it did help and for some reason i really didnt think of trying to go to home depot for some river rocks an stuff like that. thanks for the help gave me some ideas now


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Be sure to call up your local landscapers / rockyards. I got a good deal on some lava rock and limestone with them. Over 200lbs of rock for $8 USD.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Yea landscape supply stores rock. They will let you pick up pieces really cheap, possibly even for free. Just make sure you don't get rocks that contain rust or metallic pieces (very red or shiny pieces).


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

**** you guys are giving me some real good ideas now haha i wish i found this site years ago 
i really appreciate the ideas


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought my rocks at a landscape supply yard. Huge selection... They'll sell as much or as little as you want... you can hand pick... and you'll pay around 10 to 30 cents a pound as opposed to $2 or more at a LFS.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

go outside!


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

addicted2cichlid said:


> go outside!


lol not much outside around me


----------

